# my baby



## divathequeen (Jun 28, 2007)

my baby she is a year and a half

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1647&stc=1&d=1203921201


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is cute!

This should be in the photo section unless you are going to discuss her bloodlines.


----------



## divathequeen (Jun 28, 2007)

i dont really know her bloodline would any of you guys of any idea what bloodlline she might be


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*bloodline?*

Do you have papers? It is hard to be certain from just a picture but there are some keen eyes here.


----------



## divathequeen (Jun 28, 2007)

no unfourntonly she is really short like 16.5 inches she is really stocky or mascular and she has a huge head i do not think she is one of those bullybreeds tho because i only paid 50 dollars for her and she wieghts like 45 to 50 pound all her brothers and sister are the same some of her siblings were blue and the male wieghed like 70 pounds


----------

